# Toy Biz Captain America kit



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the scale of the Toy Biz Captain America kit ? and is their any same scale Nazi soldiers that would be along the same scale or size that's commercially available like Mc Farlane ? thanks. Karl


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe all the Toy Biz kits were considered to be about 1/12th scale.

As for similar scale Nazi soldiers, I have no idea.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. I could pose him fighting in one of my wife's dollhouses!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you, a possible scale to go by, great. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its about 1/12 but you can't find 1/12 military figures. 1/16 is the closest.


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

One of the nicer Toy Biz kits. the figuers are aprox. 8 inches tall I would say 1/12 scale. Here is one I did a few years back. I swaped the location of the two figuers I thought it looked better this way.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

You did a great job on this model, great paint job did you use an air brush ? sure has bright excellent coverage thanks for the photos. I just might have to build the figures myself then, the large scale modeling forum has a tutorial on making figures using aluminum foil as an armature and then molding Super Sculpey over and baking to get a hard figure, well as they say first time for everthing who knows I just might create some horrible monsters.. .heh. Karl


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Awesome work Drag Monster! Switching their positions makes such a difference. So, Cap is a lefty? I might put the shield on his back, seems more in characer for him to just duke it out with Red Skull.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

BrianM said:


> ...Awesome work Drag Monster! Switching their positions makes such a difference. So, Cap is a lefty? I might put the shield on his back, seems more in characer for him to just duke it out with Red Skull.


Good idea!, then you wouldn't have to mess with the missing star on
Caps back like I did.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

No 1/12 scale figures that I am aware of either so you might want to reconsider using what comes in the kit otherwise you will have to scratch build some.

Darg Monster, very nice job on your Cap and Skull! I agree that switching possitions helps the presentation emensely. When I did mine, I eliminated most of the base as I felt it detracted from the action and drama of the poses. This was one of Toy Biz's better efforts, but how they forgot the star on Cap's back is beyond me! I put it back on when I did mine.

Here are a couple of shots:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry about that!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on these amazing kits! I just found my kit in a box full of models!!
I was so happy to find it!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Small scale from Toy Biz,but nice.If only someone would manufacture a good sculpt of Cap in 1/8th scale with shield on the left arm this time,full action pose.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Aurora brat, Yea I'm going with the build my own figures, I've never attempted figures that large so to the large scale site I go, great modeling, very good base detail. Karl.


----------

